# Raw vegetables for treats?



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Speaking of raw, how about raw vegetable or fruit pieces as treats for spoos? My little poodles always loved them and I've never had problems.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Stay away from grapes and raisins and you should be fine


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Leroy likes raw baby carrots. He looooves apples. He also likes cantaloupe and pear, although he prefers the pear skin to the actual fruit. I've given him dehydrated bananas and he ate them up like candy. Dogs can also eat green beans but I read that it isn't good to eat this vegetable raw, he ate it though. He did not like watermelons.


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

At the dog shows I've been to, I saw the toy poodles being fed slivers of apple and carrots as a little treat before going into the ring. Our Maltese x loves broccoli, zucchini, corn, carrot that have been lightly steamed!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau loves apple, but only without the skin. Carrots are a favorite, too. In fact, the only thing we've found that he won't eat is raspberries. My daughter tried to feed him one, and he spit it out and -- according to her -- stamped it throughly into the carpet.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Mine loves raw carrots and so did my last spoo. The only thing she drops is apples. Broccoli is a favorite, too. You aren't supposed to give dogs raisins.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine take raw veg politely, mumble it into little bits, and leave them scattered across the floor ... they love cooked green beans, though!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mine love veggies. Raw carrots are like a filet mignon. While I peel, they drool and slobber all over the place waiting for treats. I made an apple crisp the other night and they ate all the apple peels. And Caesar salad is like manna from Heaven.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*Raw Vegetables*

My poodles also like cucumbers and I've fed the little ones grapes with no problems. What is it about grapes and raisins?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Grapes and raisins can cause renal falure: Grape and raisin toxicity in dogs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Mine love broccoli, carrots, apples, green beans, and bell peppers. 
A good article: http://www.ehow.com/facts_5232962_vegetables-healthy-dogs-eat_.html

Toxic and/or dangerous foods:

Toxic Foods for Dogs. List of Many Surprisingly Dangerous Foods for Dogs.
Foods potentially poisonous to pets : The Humane Society of the United States


> Alcoholic beverages
> Apple seeds
> Apricot pits
> Avocados
> ...


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Sad this list has to include "moldy foods" - I don't think that's healthy for anyone!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*treats*

What do you all think of freeze-dried liver for treats? What other treats are good?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

petitpie said:


> What do you all think of freeze-dried liver for treats? What other treats are good?


Mine love the Wellness Pure Rewards grain-free treats and Zukes Hip Action treats.


----------

